# Living in Swindon



## pvps (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I'm currently considering moving to Swindon and need some help, figuring several aspects:

- living in Swindon: is Old Town a good place to live? How much can a house cost me (with 1 room)? Is ir safe to choose a houseshare?
- What is the general cost of life there?
- What is your opinion on secondary schools? Are they good enough for a child coming from another country, or should I consider a private school? Should I be concerned about bullying or not?

thanks for your help!


----------



## niceday (Jul 13, 2010)

If you must live in Swindon then Old Town is probably the best option. In terms of the cost of renting a property there look on rightmove.co.uk and search for Old Town Swindon in the rental section, there is plenty available.

In terms of schooling the schools in Swindon you would want to consider would be Ridgeway School in Wroughton this is close to Old Town, Braden Forest School in Purton and possibly Wootton Bassett School in Wootton Bassett. Other schools in Swindon itself should be avoided.

Schools in Cirencester are far better than Swindon and the commute to work in Swindon is easy from Cirencester. Highworth is also nearby and has a good school and is probably quite a nice place to live.

If you are considering moving to Swindon I would recommend that you widen your search to the surrounding areas of Cirencester/Wootton Bassett/Highworth/Purton all of which in my humble opinion would be so much nicer than living in Swindon which is a typical soulless English modern town.


----------



## mishkab (Feb 15, 2011)

shanmarsh2 said:


> I'm more afraid about the atmosphere and what I can do except than pub in Swindon. I'm used to live in Paris, and I think that living in Swindo


Quite frankly, if you have children, I would be more concerned with schooling than what you can do in any place you choose to live.

You can always drive or take public transport somewhere to "do something interesting" but your children don't get a second chance at a decent education and some of the state schools just don't know what a "decent education" is these days.

Just my 2p.


----------



## pvps (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello!
Thank you so much for your opinions!
I'm now struggling to find a room in a houseshare that could suit a couple. It seams like a hard job! Does anyone have advice on this?
(I'd be working in wootton basset, so swindon is just one option)


----------



## niceday (Jul 13, 2010)

shanmarsh2 said:


> Oxford fan living in Swindon. Any other yellows in wiltshire? ... Swindon aint down,yet. He is yet, started at Walsall,


Was an Oxford fan working in Swindon and living in Wiltshire, still an Oxford fan exiled a little further away. Come on you yellows.


----------

